# FSA - Gravity Moto X Bash MegaExo Kurbel + Innenlager



## norman_gsus (3. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Gravity-Moto...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

